# young cat needing a home Scottish borders



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

am posting on behalf of my friend who has ended up looking after her sons cat. Her son is a complete idiot and should never of got the cat, he doesn't have a job and does not have the money to feed this little thing. My friend has taken it in, but she is also currently without a job and cannot afford to keep looking after it. I can't take it as I have two dogs, one of which can't live with cats. 
She is a lovely little thing and very friendly. It is currently living indoors as it has had no injections, or been wormed or anything. 

can anybody help? She is in Kelso in the Scottish Borders. My next step is to take it to my local rescue centre, but would prefer to find it a home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Are you (and she) sure that she cannot keep it? cats can live quite happily on a limited budget and if she is not working she should qualify for any necessary vet treatment from charitable organisations ( am not sure what there is locally to you, but something like PDSA )
If she is not working then the cat could provide great company for her and it certainly would be happier staying where it is rather than being in a rescue centre.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

No, she can't keep the cat, it is causing her financial problems already as she literally has nothing to live on. I am friendly with my local rescue and meeting the manager on Thursday to walk our dogs. I'll chat with her and see what position they are in to take in cats. As I said that is my last resort. The cat needs to be spayed, wormed, treated for fleas etc all of which is beyond her means.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

Found her a home, she's off to live with my mum down in manchester, she's got 6 already!


----------

